
Elon Musk allegedly silences one of his shortselling critics by calling his boss - bickfordb
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/elon-musk-allegedly-silences-one-of-his-short-selling-critics-by-calling-his-boss-2018-07-25
======
aritmo
The critic was behaving dishonestly, therefore it was good there was a
discussion with the boss.

